# Granite Peak Edit (first edit)



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

This is my first edit i have ever made i would like some constructive criticism if you can. I used a point and shoot camera so sorry about the quality but i am looking at the contour roam for future edits. This is just clips from today that were basically warm up runs.

Bring On the Criticism :dunno:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpyPDA8k5H0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I can do without all the swearing, better music selection!!!!

Headin to GP in a few weeks...I hope...


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

slyder said:


> Headin to GP in a few weeks...I hope...


Hoping we at least get some snow with the storm that is suppose to hit on Sunday night and through Monday. After that I will give you a fresh update.


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

Derp said:


> Hoping we at least get some snow with the storm that is suppose to hit on Sunday night and through Monday. After that I will give you a fresh update.


Do you have a season pass to GP?


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

oefdevilvet said:


> Do you have a season pass to GP?


My wife works in the office (nights) and my son is a lift-op (nights).


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

We are getting some light snow right now and hopefully it keeps on snowing. But the storm is supposedly going north now the meteorologists said, hopefully they are wrong


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

gprider_capita said:


> We are getting some light snow right now and hopefully it keeps on snowing. But the storm is supposedly going north now the meteorologists said, hopefully they are wrong


Definitely snow at Mount Bohemia right now maybe 4-6" in on the way and it's supposed to snow part of tomorrow and from Sunday-Tuesday.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

gprider_capita said:


> We are getting some light snow right now and hopefully it keeps on snowing. But the storm is supposedly going north now the meteorologists said, hopefully they are wrong


Yeah - I wouldn't expect much, you're going to get the same disappointment we did here in MN. They were hyping this storm in Minneapolis for the past week, and now it's all going north and we're supposed to get flurries on Sunday instead of the 6"+ they were talking about all week...lol. This winter is so pathetic it makes me laugh.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

metric said:


> Yeah - I wouldn't expect much, you're going to get the same disappointment we did here in MN. They were hyping this storm in Minneapolis for the past week, and now it's all going north and we're supposed to get flurries on Sunday instead of the 6"+ they were talking about all week...lol. This winter is so pathetic it makes me laugh.


Last year was one of the best winters we've ever had and this year is pretty much the worst we ever had. only up north are any of the snowmobile trails actually open.


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

metric said:


> Yeah - I wouldn't expect much, you're going to get the same disappointment we did here in MN. They were hyping this storm in Minneapolis for the past week, and now it's all going north and we're supposed to get flurries on Sunday instead of the 6"+ they were talking about all week...lol. This winter is so pathetic it makes me laugh.


This winter does indeed suck but here we are getting lake effect.


----------

